# Lidl Outdoor Fake Grass



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

hi all lidl are doing fake grass at the moment 2m x1m for 6.99 , great for outdoor matting , waterproof as well , may be of interest to someone , gary


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

We bought one a year ago for the dogs to lie on.
The only problem is the rubber backing goes very powdery and makes a mess in the locker.
Sue made a bag for it to go in.

otherwise ok


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Kev1 said:


> We bought one a year ago for the dogs to lie on.
> The only problem is the rubber backing goes very powdery and makes a mess in the locker.
> Sue made a bag for it to go in.
> 
> otherwise ok


Agree entirely - the mats are useful, but the backing on ours has also gone powdery too!


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Was in Lidls today buying vino and saw the grass. I think using the word grass to describe what's essentially thin green office carpet is a bit of a stretch of the imagination. 

You'd certainly get blackballed by the caravan club if you used it on any of their sites.

Caveat emptor!


----------

